# 7-Star Mantis Kung Fu



## Mantismaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi everyone my user name is Mantismaster and my expertize is 7-Star Mantis Kung Fu.  I am a Closed-Door Disciple and 8th Generation Successor of Grandmaster Lee Kam Wing. Please do not hesitate to ask me any questions concerning my style 7-Star Mantis Kung fu. I teach in Great Neck, New York.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi.  Welcome to MT.


----------



## masherdong (Nov 16, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk!  It always nice to see a fellow mantis practioner!  I do Taiji Mei Hua Mantis.


----------



## morph4me (Nov 16, 2007)

Hello. Welcome to MT. Happy posting


----------



## newGuy12 (Nov 16, 2007)

Hello!

I have a quick question.  What is a "Closed-Door Disciple"?

Happy Posting!




Robert


----------



## kaizasosei (Nov 16, 2007)

what do your grappling moves look like and what percent of techniques involves seizing or holding?
what are the most common strikes-linear and circular or more circular?.  generally, i'm interested to hear more about sevenstar- 

 do you work with internal energy?? can you emit electricity and stuff like that?


----------



## Mantismaster (Nov 16, 2007)

Hello NewGuy12

A Closed-Door Disciple is someone your teacher chooses to make him/her his successor and to teach him/her secrect forms or techniques that are only passed on from disciple to disciple and you are also giving the family books that have been passed from generation to generation containing :

Qi Qong
Bone Setting
Herbal Remedies
Forms of the style

Only a disciple is truely linked into the family genealogy tree. Disciples are chosen on loyalty to your teacher, your style, your dedication in spreading the style to others and trust and relationship your teacher has developed with you. It's like being adopted into his family.

Hope this answers the question

Peace
Mantismaster


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 16, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Mantismaster (Nov 16, 2007)

Mantismaster said:


> Hello NewGuy12
> 
> A Closed-Door Disciple is someone your teacher chooses to make him/her his successor and to teach him/her secrect forms or techniques that are only passed on from disciple to disciple and you are also giving the family books that have been passed from generation to generation containing :
> 
> ...


----------



## newGuy12 (Nov 16, 2007)

Mantismaster said:


> Hello NewGuy12
> 
> A Closed-Door Disciple is someone your teacher chooses to make him/her his successor and to teach him/her secrect forms or techniques that are only passed on from disciple to disciple and you are also giving the family books that have been passed from generation to generation containing :
> 
> ...



Oh, my!

Yes, its very good to have you join us!





Regards,

Robert


----------



## 14 Kempo (Nov 16, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Mantismaster (Nov 16, 2007)

Hello Kaizasosei

When the world of martial arts was introduced to BJJ lots of people left there styles and started taking up BJJ. Now don't get me wrong I think BJJ is a great martial arts, but one thing that we all seem to forget is that in street combat you do not want to summit someone to the ground, it's to dangerous especially if there are more then one opponent. 

My teacher always said if you master and understand your style then and only then can you adapt yourself to all the other fighting styles. Remember that the Chinese martial arts have what is called Suia Jiao (looks like judo). Now in 7-Star Mantis we learn to understand the principle of our techniques. 

Most people learn the technique without understanding the principles that make the technique work and in doing so, they miss the opportunity to apply the techniques at free will when engaged in combat. In our mantis forms we practice Chin-Na (seize & control), joint breaking. Our techniques can linear and circular combined together. 

We do an internal form Low Hun Gung Qi Qong (18 Arhat) directly from Shaolin. No I don't emit electricity even though it sounds cool. Hope this helps.

Peace

Mantismaster


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 16, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## kaizasosei (Nov 16, 2007)

> When the world of martial arts was introduced to BJJ lots of people left there styles and started taking up BJJ. Now don't get me wrong I think BJJ is a great martial arts, but one thing that we all seem to forget is that in street combat you do not want to summit someone to the ground, it's to dangerous especially if there are more then one opponent.
> 
> My teacher always said if you master and understand your style then and only then can you adapt yourself to all the other fighting styles. Remember that the Chinese martial arts have what is called Suia Jiao (looks like judo). Now in 7-Star Mantis we learn to understand the principle of our techniques.
> 
> ...




thanks for your reply.  your art sounds very interesting.  
i use bjj as a supplement because i value ground fighting almost as a separate form of fighting. like you said, i would only go to the ground if it were a one on one fight and if striking were permitted, that would change things too. 
   i am really facinated by chin-na techniques.  also combinations of strikes and locks.  
how you described the linear and circular is more or less what i imagined.  
another classic idea i have of a mantis is the lightning speed of the strikes- is that correct?
so are you saying that the suia jiao -judo type techniques are part of the repertoire?
i have heard that mantis is a very internal martial art. could it be one of the most internal?  i have heard that there are people who can emit electricity.   i mean everyone is using electricity to move, but i really believe in the emitting of the juice for certain purposes(which i am not sure of yet).  i think it would only be cool if you could do it really easily with the ability to use it. -if you had to do half and hour of breathing exercises and could only maintain it for a short while without being able to use it for some purposes. -i don't mean some sort of invisible energy because i believe in some of those too...but i mean real electricity that can be felt by another person.  aside from having to do with breath and the breathing muscles(tanden) i think it is distantly related to the lesser phenomenon of pins and needles which one can feel when bloodcirculation is cut off. but actually, i am thinking the real engine is qigong and control of ones body and mind.


j




j


----------



## Ping898 (Nov 16, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Kacey (Nov 16, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting! :wavey:


----------



## Mantismaster (Nov 17, 2007)

Kaizasosei

Yes, the mantis system prides itself when it comes to speed. But then again you need to practice constantly in order to develop the none-telegraphing action, that takes time and years, but once you master that your speed is greater because your opponent can not see the action. 

7-Star Mantis is an external style, even though we do have some Qi Qong exercises that we do. On the question about emitting electricity: This is where the science world will come into play and tell you that the body can not emit electricity as some people have you believe. First there is no mysticisimn in martial arts, this is what some of the old masters used to do in the past, when they came here to the states, in order to get students and make them believe that they had mystical powers by training Kung Fu. 

You are correct when you say that the body emits electricity, we are all a ball of energy and energy attracts energy, Einstein said it better e=mc2. 

There are some people that have stronger Chi then others, do to how they take care of their bodies and practice Qi Qong, and they can do "Touch Healing" usually the Reiki Masters. 

But I have also heard rediculous comments of master putting out a candle light from a distance, these are all tricks and you have to be careful. Just go back to history during the "Boxer Rebellion" the people that faced the westerners during the rebellion were taught to believe that they practiced "Spiritual Kung Fu" and that their bodies would be able to stop the bullets that the westerners were using. Now, we know what happened to all of them, (they died). 

All I can say is practice hard, there is no art better then the other, all arts offer just different concepts of combat, but you the individual is the one who needs to make himself a superior warrior to the next person, and in battle the one with the best strategy "WINS". Hope this helps.

Peace

Mantismaster


----------



## seasoned (Nov 17, 2007)

Welcome and greetings. You sound very interesting, hope tp see you around the site. Ill be looking.


----------



## kaizasosei (Nov 17, 2007)

> This is where the science world will come into play and tell you that the body can not emit electricity as some people have you believe.



actually, although i have heard of such skills in both japanese and chinese ma,  noone had me believe it.  i experienced it for myself.  
but before i continue to support the theory, i will see if i can come up with more evidence for myself.  all that is required is some objectivity to determine the truth of the matter.  
  as soon i am more sure i will post the information gathered.  i myself don't want to be misleading anyone or saying something that is not true. 

about the reiki powers and chi powers, i think the only source of power is the tanden. if someone is able to integrate the moulding and training of their tanden by some sort of chigung or chigung oriented exercises then it is possible to directly influence the abundance or projection/containment of ki/chi. 
  it is good to stay realistic and like i said will have to evaluate the phenomenon further before i attempt to convince others.




j


----------

